# Water Solenoid Valve



## NC Plc (Mar 24, 2014)

What do you mean you can't get it to open?


----------



## NC Plc (Mar 24, 2014)

I'd assume the solenoid Is bad, if not I'd check the wiring, if that's fine maybe the water pressure is too high and the plunger is stuck because of it.

Solenoids have a spec about maximum allowed pressure or force. Too much and they don't open.


----------



## psgama (Oct 26, 2015)

So, you're using the 24v from the start stop station to try and energize the solenoid and not an output from your VFD/ PLC or an auxiliary contact from your motor starter? Or am I reading your post wrong? Check the solenoid on your Milwaukee drill battery. The 18v should be enough to energize it.


----------



## electricfishery (Apr 4, 2016)

Yes, as the vfd is inside the buiding and the conveyor is outside. I can get it to operate with just 24vdc in. perhaps i have the wrong wiring to my start/stop station.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

electricfishery said:


> Hello, I am looking to install a solenoid valve that will turn on water when a conveyor belt is started up using a start/stop station. the voltage at the start station is 24vdc and i have a nc 24vdc valve and solenoid. I cant seem to get it to open up though. Any ideas?


3 wire station ?? 

If so add a ice cube relay to the contractor solind so when the coil engerized it will close the NO cube to turn on the valve..

Check the spec of the soilond valve for inrush current ..


----------



## psgama (Oct 26, 2015)

Your stop start station most likely only goes to the VFD start / stop input. There will not be enough power there to run a solenoid off it. And could damage your VFD if the 24VDC is supplied from the VFD.


----------



## NC Plc (Mar 24, 2014)

Does he just need to add a small 24v supply to engage the solenoid?


----------



## electricfishery (Apr 4, 2016)

oh ok, so basically, I am going to have to wire the valve right back to the vfd... as there is only 16vdc at the station. I was hoping it was going to be a little more simple then that.


----------



## electricfishery (Apr 4, 2016)

NC Plc said:


> Does he just need to add a small 24v supply to engage the solenoid?


The problem is when the belt is stopped I need the solenoid to close, as the water is chlorinated, so it will be stopping and starting about 50-60 times per day. I was thinking about a relay, but cant figure out how to wire it properly, as I am still a noobie to industrial installations


----------



## NC Plc (Mar 24, 2014)

electricfishery said:


> NC Plc said:
> 
> 
> > Does he just need to add a small 24v supply to engage the solenoid?
> ...


Easy to do if you put a drawing up for us to see.


----------



## electricfishery (Apr 4, 2016)

Will have to do some looking as I was hoping to just use the stop/start station


----------



## NC Plc (Mar 24, 2014)

electricfishery said:


> Will have to do some looking as I was hoping to just use the stop/start station


When you say 16v is at the station, that's DC right? If your job will allow it you can make a small boost converter and bump that 16v up to 24v.

Edit for schematic.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

One method may be to use the drives aux contacts to enable the solenoid. 

Drive=At speed or running=contacts close, solenoid on. 

Drive=faulted or not running=contacts open, solenoid off.


----------



## Peewee0413 (Oct 18, 2012)

Cow said:


> One method may be to use the drives aux contacts to enable the solenoid.
> 
> Drive=At speed or running=contacts close, solenoid on.
> 
> Drive=faulted or not running=contacts open, solenoid off.


Relay on the drive is the way to go. Just use an external 24v to go through the open contact on the drive to the solenoid.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

If the OP is trying to power a solenoid from the control circuit near a control station, am I missing something or is there no negative in the field? That might be a bit of a problem..
As others have suggested, I'd use a relay off one of the contacts within the drive..


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Show us your drawing so we can see where the problem lies.
Since the solenoid is outside as you say, how far away from the power supply are we talking about? Could be voltage drop?

Why not use a small/tiny relay to power a 120 volt solenoid? This would correct any voltage drop issues you might have.
This circuit is as simple as it gets. So post the drawing you made before wiring this thing up.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

In the old days we would often connect a pump seal water solenoid coil to the motor T leads, but with a VFD feeding the motor that isn't a good idea.


----------



## electricfishery (Apr 4, 2016)

Looks like I will have to go off the vfd, or put in a separate power source for the solenoid. Thanks all for your help, it definitely helped me think through the problem.

:thumbsup:


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

electricfishery said:


> Looks like I will have to go off the vfd, or put in a separate power source for the solenoid. Thanks all for your help, it definitely helped me think through the problem.
> 
> :thumbsup:


The VFD is the way to 'automate it'.
I take it the conveyor starts/stops with the push button. 
The output to the solenoid will then automatically close when the conveyor is stopped :thumbsup:


----------

